# Anyone run larger cameras at your shop?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I am looking for opinions on cameras that will do 4-18" lines. At least 4 would be nice, not sure if any bigger camera systems will fit. If so, truck or trailer setup?
Thanks


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DesertOkie said:


> I am looking for opinions on cameras that will do 4-18" lines. At least 4 would be nice, not sure if any bigger camera systems will fit. If so, truck or trailer setup?
> Thanks



We have the ridgid cs6 seesnake with the 100' reel in the frame with the monitor on top. It will do 4" and with water 6". On rough 4" lines I often have to run water or settle for like 70' max.


I wish my bosses would get me the next size camera reel. I don't really need longer than 100' it would just be nice to have a stiffer cable.


If you do mostly residential than I think the cs6 with the next size reel as well would be the best combo. The cs6 is easy to lug around and up a ladder. It fits in pretty much any crawl space I can.








.


----------

